# new from barcelona!!!



## pamebruno (Aug 28, 2008)

hey my name is pamela, im from guatemala but i´m living now in barcelona. i came here to get a masters degree but i felt in love with the city so i got a job here and i want to live here for a couple of years =)... the great thing is that my father arranged everything to send me BENITO my beautiful cat =)..... I really miss my family and friends, but at lest having benito with me woukld be great ...!!!!


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Welcome Pamela  

Do you have any pictures of Benito you could share with us?

Mick.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome Pamela. How kind of your father to send you Benito.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome to Catforum. I do hope Benito enjoys his time in Barcelona


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome. I hope you enjoy here on our forum. It's really addicting after a while. You won't be able to do a day without checking in. It's great that your father could send Benito to come live with you! Hope you both enjoy your time in Barcelona!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope Benito brings you comfort!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:cat3 Hello and Welcome!


----------

